# rear derailleur grip shifter mounted on left hand side?



## mikerod553 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello Everyone noob here , Names Mike, started riding a couple months ago and been lurking on the forums for quite a while now learning the ropes.

Due to minor disability I have minimal dexterity in my right hand making it near impossible to use the trigger shifter for the rear derailleur. So basically I have been riding the trails (single track) as if I was on single speed bike. 
So after researching the forums I found a few options to help solve this issue.

Option 1 
Install friction shifter on left hand side. Seems like a good option but pulling trigger down seems as if it would be a bit awkward at speed?...opinions?

Option 2
Grip/twist shifters mounted in reverse (rear derailleur shifter on left and front derailleur on right). This is the option I am set on so far (already ordered sram mrx grip shifters 3x8 shimano comptable).

Option 3
Ride her like a single speed a build me some strong leg muscles....

My main question is will I run into any issues mounting the grip shifters in reverse? As I will be attempting to do the install myself , seemed easy enough from the videos I have seen of regular installs.

Below are the specs on my diamondback overdrive if that helps any...

Frame: Overdrive 29" Butted 6061-T6 Aluminum w/ Formed Top / Down Tube, machined headtube, forged drop outs w/replaceable hanger, disc only

Fork: SR Suntour XCT 100mm travel, 28.6mm stanchions
Cranks: SR Suntour XCT 22/32/42t
Bottom Bracket: Sealed Cartridge
F. Derailleur: Shimano TX50 dual pull, Top swing, 34.9
R. Derailleur: SRAM X-4 8spd
Shifter: SRAM X-4 trigger 8sp
Brake Levers: Tektro Alloy w/ reach Adjus
Brakes: Tektro Novela Disc w/ 6" Rotors
Cassette: SRAM PG-820 8spd
Cassette (11-32t

Thanks in advance for your help guys.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

Can't see any reason why option 2 wouldn't work fine. You might even be able to install the rear gripshift and front trigger on the left assuming their is clearance and you can reach the trigger. That way you could do all shifting with just the left hand.









One more option if you can find one. Shimano dual control uses the brake lever to shift like a road bike. You could run one of those and a gripshift on the left for all you gear changing.

Shimano Deore Dual Control V-Brake Kit | Merlin Cycles

You would only need the front one




the extra thumb selector on those would probably interfere with the grip shift though. Cutting it off with a dremel would fix that.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I would consider going single ring in front, ditching the front shifting altogether, while installing the rear grip-shift on the left side. Think that would probably be your cleanest option.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

We never tried to mount a grip shift backward though I can't see why it wouldn't work. One option we used for people who had reason to not be able to use a shifter with one hand or the other was to mount old style thumb shifters; with a thumb shifter for the front derailleur you could still shift through the whole range. Of course if you don't need the extra gears you could just go without.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Would reversing the cables work?


----------



## mikerod553 (Apr 25, 2014)

thanks for the quick reply's guys, the grip shifts should be here by the end of the week , hopefully it all works out smoothly when I install the grip shifts. Will update when i attempt the install.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

^^ No. The left (front) shifter clicks trice, a rear shifter clicks 9-11 times these days.


----------



## mikerod553 (Apr 25, 2014)

I was finally able to find the time to install the mrx shifters (reversed) and was able to take it out on trails for a test run. The install was rather simple. Dialing in the derailleurs on the other hand has been a bit of a PITA. Watched some videos on utube and got front derailleur to shift smoothly and was even able to set the limits so that it wouldn't shift down to the lowest chain ring (was having issues accidentally down shifting to the smallest chain ring/right hand side now).
However for some reason I can't seem to get the rear derailleur dialed in 100%. I got it to shift from 2 through 8 pretty smoothly but not into the largest cog. I don't really mind for the time being since I rarely use the largest rear cog but would just like to get it done right. I adjusted cable tension, high and low limits and used the barrel adjuster on the shifter but no luck yet. If I can't solve this weekend on my own I will resort to going to my LBS.



























For those that have similar issues and wish to run the trigger shifter for the front derailleur along side the grip shift for the rear derailleur on the left side of the bars, it seems that setup will work as well. I personally didn't go with that setup because 1. you will have two different grip lengths due to the grip shifter on one side only (90mm and 130mm). 2. I usually stay on the second largest chain ring.

p.s thanks for all the responses :thumbsup:


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

mikerod553 said:


> I was finally able to find the time to install the mrx shifters (reversed) and was able to take it out on trails for a test run. The install was rather simple. Dialing in the derailleurs on the other hand has been a bit of a PITA. Watched some videos on utube and got front derailleur to shift smoothly and was even able to set the limits so that it wouldn't shift down to the lowest chain ring (was having issues accidentally down shifting to the smallest chain ring/right hand side now).
> However for some reason I can't seem to get the rear derailleur dialed in 100%. I got it to shift from 2 through 8 pretty smoothly but not into the largest cog. I don't really mind for the time being since I rarely use the largest rear cog but would just like to get it done right. I adjusted cable tension, high and low limits and used the barrel adjuster on the shifter but no luck yet. If I can't solve this weekend on my own I will resort to going to my LBS.
> 
> ...
> ...


Did you change the cable housing when you changed the shifter? Always change those as a pair when possible.

If you're only having trouble with the largest cog then it might be the limit screw but that probably means that you've given the derailleur hanger a knock as those limits don't just go out of adjustment for no reason. That means that the list of things I would check include derailleur limits, cable housing friction, and derailleur hanger alignment.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

Good job!

I have the opposite problem. I can't use a trigger for my left hand (my left thumb is just worn out) so I have set it up with a thumb on the left and run 2 gears up front. If you ever want to do a 2x instead of a 1x it is easy. Plus with on 2 chainrings there is no indexing involved, (up on ring and down the other ring), You just need decide which rings you want and block out the other one.

As for not getting into the last cog. Without the cable attached to the derailleur attached can you will it click into 1? Also without the cable attached can you push the derailleur all the way to the largest cog? If the shifter won't go to 1 without any load than there is something wrong with the shifter, even though it is new.

If everything works without the cable, I'd check the cable housing to see if it is gunked up. I use WD-40 and an air compressor to clean out cable housings. I have seen a gunked up housing literally stop a cable.

John


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

zebrahum said:


> Did you change the cable housing when you changed the shifter? Always change those as a pair when possible.
> 
> If you're only having trouble with the largest cog then it might be the limit screw but that probably means that you've given the derailleur hanger a knock as those limits don't just go out of adjustment for no reason. That means that the list of things I would check include derailleur limits, cable housing friction, and derailleur hanger alignment.


Oh, and I just remembered one more thing that gets a lot of people in trouble: routing the cable into the pinch bolt at the derailleur side. If that's not right you won't get the right amount of leverage to get you up that last push.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

You can always cut your grips to match things up.

If the top pulley wheel on the rear der. is too close vertically to the biggest cog, you'll have trouble getting it to shift there also. Check out 'B-tension' screw adjustment. Might help.

Derailer Adjustment


----------



## mikerod553 (Apr 25, 2014)

So after checking if the pulley tensioner and derailleur was in proper alignment, adjusting the b screw, and checking if the derailleur would go into 1st with no cable tension (which it did), I was unable to get it to shift into all the cogs in the cassette. So I resorted to taking the bike to my LBS on Friday. As of right now they can't figure out the issue either, tomorrow they're going to have one of their mechanic from the their other shop take a look at it. :fingers crossed:


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

mikerod553 said:


> So after checking if the pulley tensioner and derailleur was in proper alignment, adjusting the b screw, and checking if the derailleur would go into 1st with no cable tension (which it did), I was unable to get it to shift into all the cogs in the cassette. So I resorted to taking the bike to my LBS on Friday. As of right now they can't figure out the issue either, tomorrow they're going to have one of their mechanic from the their other shop take a look at it. :fingers crossed:


First things that come to my mind right now are making sure the cable is routed through the internals of the shifter correctly and making sure that the cable is routed correctly into the pinch bolt. Either one of those could throw off the leverage of the system and cause the bike to not be able to hit the gears.


----------



## mikerod553 (Apr 25, 2014)

I routed the cable using the existing cable housing, the shifter came with the cable already routed through the internals (probably should have checked that) and routed the cable through the pinch bolt the same way it was there before I changed the cable. Hopefully my LBS can figure out what the issue is, if not I am guessing faulty shifter??


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

mikerod553 said:


> Hopefully my LBS can figure out what the issue is, if not I am guessing faulty shifter??


That seems very unlikely. I have never seen a fatally faulty grip shift out of the box; not that it's impossible.


----------



## mikerod553 (Apr 25, 2014)

Well the shop was finally able to solve the issue, apparently the derailleur was pretty dinged up and not functioning properly, switched it out and is working properly now. They replaced my sram x4 with a shimano altus. i know that its an entry level derailleur and my x4 could have probably been repaired but for 23 buck the altus was quick fix and got me back on the trails. I am sure I will have to buy a more durable derailleur further down the line.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Op, found an issue re-reading ur initial post, u ordered grip shift for Shimano compatible, so Shimano shift ratios. But u had sram rear derailleur (x4 according to last post). Shifters only work with type specified for, so though ur grip shift was made by sram its for Shimano rear derailleurs only.



Just a heads up for future reference, rear is specific can't interchange/mix specs, front derailleurs u can though. That's why shop got u an Altus rear, sram x4 is the same price to replace but ur shifters required Shimano.


----------



## 6sharky9 (Aug 14, 2011)

Did they give you your old derailleur?


----------



## 6sharky9 (Aug 14, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> Op, found an issue re-reading ur initial post, u ordered grip shift for Shimano compatible, so Shimano shift ratios. But u had sram rear derailleur (x4 according to last post). Shifters only work with type specified for, so though ur grip shift was made by sram its for Shimano rear derailleurs only.
> 
> Just a heads up for future reference, rear is specific can't interchange/mix specs, front derailleurs u can though. That's why shop got u an Altus rear, sram x4 is the same price to replace but ur shifters required Shimano.


My mongoose came with SRAM MRX grip shifters (I guess made to work with shimano) ..I hate those shifters..lol


----------



## mikerod553 (Apr 25, 2014)

tigris99 said:


> Op, found an issue re-reading ur initial post, u ordered grip shift for Shimano compatible, so Shimano shift ratios. But u had sram rear derailleur (x4 according to last post). Shifters only work with type specified for, so though ur grip shift was made by sram its for Shimano rear derailleurs only.
> 
> Just a heads up for future reference, rear is specific can't interchange/mix specs, front derailleurs u can though. That's why shop got u an Altus rear, sram x4 is the same price to replace but ur shifters required Shimano.


According to the description on the ebay listing it was compatible with sram derailleur

SRAM MRX Comp 3x8 8 Speed Gripshift Front Rear Set w Grips Cables Cruiser MTB | eBay

maybe I was bamboozled??

and yes the shop gave me back the original derailleur


----------



## 6sharky9 (Aug 14, 2011)

I have the same shifters shifting a low level Shimano tourney rear derailleur..it works although its not the greatest shifting ive experienced.

Maybe you needed something different cable mount wise at the derailleur itself to work properly...At least its working now.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

mikerod553 said:


> According to the description on the ebay listing it was compatible with sram derailleur
> 
> SRAM MRX Comp 3x8 8 Speed Gripshift Front Rear Set w Grips Cables Cruiser MTB | eBay
> 
> ...


No, Sram also makes MRX derailleurs which work with the 1:2 Shimano shift ratio so technically you didn't get tricked. But remember for the future there's a few different shift ratios/technologies so make sure you choose one that is compatible with what you're running.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

No not tricked seller just doesn't know full details of what he was selling. Sram has one pull ratio Shimano another. Sram 1:1 Shimano 1:1.??? I forget the actual number for Shimano. 

Just one if those things we all have to learn when new, doing the research and learning what will and won't work.

Now that its all good go out and enjoy riding, great to see you came up with a method that works and lets you enjoy riding.

In the future if u want to upgrade later, sram makes full line of great grip shift setups, sram only compatible for the good stuff.


----------



## mikerod553 (Apr 25, 2014)

Well guess I learned that lesson the hard way, the pulley arm on the sram derailleur says 1:1 actuator


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well not hard way too much, $25 fix. Try the using eBay for new take offs and not realizing the $80 rd u just got was old version not compatible with new 10s shifters.... Partially my fault partially seller posting it as 9/10 speed and me not knowing any better... Got half my money back after a fight.

So don't sweat it u learned early with entry cost parts, no more worries GO RIDE!!!


----------

